# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Pack raft anyone?

## PerazziSC3

These look very cool. 2.2kg and packs down to a two person tent size, get a nice lightweight 4 piece carbon paddle and you would be sorted to hunt up a river, stash the raft/paddle, hit the tops, shoot some shit and raft out....

heaps of videos on youtube, they look tough as hell. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKNb9Wi4kgw

https://www.alpackaraft.com/index.cf...ckrafts/Alpaca

Bit pricey tho

----------


## ebf

Saw one of these at the Hollyford road end last year. The girl who was paddling it has a huge backpack strapped on top as well. Looks like a bloody nice bit of kit.

Keep an eye on Tardme, seen a couple come up when tourists leave the country.

----------


## Rushy

Looks fun and would be bloody handy.

----------


## veitnamcam

The wetsuit, buoyancy aid and stack hat would add a bit of weight and bulk tho!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

> The wetsuit, buoyancy aid and stack hat would add a bit of weight and bulk tho!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


wetsuit is for pussys, helmet for pussys, lifejacket for pussys... she'll be right  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> wetsuit is for pussys, helmet for pussys, lifejacket for pussys... she'll be right


Till ya Arse up in a snow melt fed river  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

:Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

They look very unstable. Fun though.

----------


## Rushy

> Till ya Arse up in a snow melt fed river


And hit your head on a rock and sink to the bottom.

----------


## Gapped axe

Spent many years as a Rafting guide, or I'll say is when it goes bad it goes bad fast.

----------


## SiB

They might be good for running down a river but I wouldn't want to cross a lake w one. I prefer my Canadian, tho I concede it's not fun to port off the water

----------


## Gibo

@Twoshotkill this could be what we need  :Grin:  im still not sold on youre mad cap plan though....

----------


## Gibo

Ps youre buying  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> im still not sold on youre mad cap plan though....


Spill Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Spill Gibo.


Yeah it is quite small aye, dont like cold water

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah it is quite small aye, dont like cold water


I meant spill the mad cap plan you twat!

----------


## Gibo

> I meant spill the mad cap plan you twat!


I knew what ya meant, like i said im not convinced so not qualified to comment. It involves a raft, some humans, a cold wild river and promises of abundant deer  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I knew what ya meant, like i said im not convinced so not qualified to comment. It involves a raft, some humans, a cold wild river and promises of abundant deer


I'm in.

----------


## Gibo

> I'm in.


Ha ha shit we might need a barge :Psmiley:

----------


## Munsey

Ouch !  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Ouch !


Im lucky it was time for his nap!

----------


## Munsey

Heres what I recommend , pretty hard to tip one of these over . Can carry a heap of meat out too , and not to mention a dog . My mate sold it , was gutted !

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 24103
> Heres what I recommend , pretty hard to tip one of these over . Can carry a heap of meat out too , and not to mention a dog . My mate sold it , was gutted !


That looks like a hoot!!

----------


## Munsey

> That looks like a hoot!!


We had that one and the sister ship to it , to use . A couple of dogs ,a  308 a .22 and fly rod ,good for 6 plus days .

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha shit we might need a barge


You cheeky shit. Ha ha ha ha I want the upper deck.

----------


## Gibo

> You cheeky shit. Ha ha ha ha I want the upper deck.


Ha ha welcome back, good siesta?

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha welcome back, good siesta?


Nah I was out picking up my Youngun.

----------


## Twoshotkill

They are a bit too small for my mad plan @Gibo ... My raft is an 8 seater and there will not be much room for us and the gear!!
I will try find some pics of our last mission on it.

----------


## Uplandstalker

I've been looking for one of these for about 6 months. No packageble. There do some recreational boats too for less, but still $2.5k

Inflatable Boats Whitewater Inflatable Rafts Inflatable Kayaks Inflatable Canoes Incept NZ

----------


## Twoshotkill

This was my first ever raft!

----------


## Rushy

Where were you going on that 2SK?

----------


## Twoshotkill

@Gibo. My rafts have got a bit better now. Here is our last trip

----------


## Gibo

> Where were you going on that 2SK?


To find     'Wilson!!!!!'  :Grin:

----------


## Twoshotkill



----------


## Twoshotkill

> To find     'Wilson!!!!!'


I found him!!!

----------


## Gibo

> I found him!!!Attachment 24133


Shit you been watching spider man too much mate

----------


## Rushy

> To find     'Wilson!!!!!'


I thought that was Tom Hanks' mate.

----------


## Rushy

> I found him!!!Attachment 24133


Guess I was wrong.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Where were you going on that 2SK?


To see what was in the tunnel Rushy... every man likes to explore tunnels!!!

----------


## Rushy

> To see what was in the tunnel Rushy... every man likes to explore tunnels!!!


The longest one I have been through was more than 12 kilometres in Italy.  Of course that was in a car not on a raft. I haven't been rafting in more than twenty years and have certainly never been through a tunnel on one.

----------


## Gapped axe

Why not whack an oar frame on that raft, I used to run one down the lower Mohaka on Goat expeditions.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Those pics are the Mohaka GA  our exit point it the camp just before the napier taupo rd bridge

----------


## Gapped axe

Bony shoaly rapids between Oamaru and McVicas Bridge, and hang on for your life below the Te Hoe confluence.  I used to run a oar frame below the main highway and get out at the Te Hoe junction. Used to guide the Upper and the lower Mohaka in the mid eighties. Lower Motu would of been a better bet for your hunting I would of thought. Wind can be an issue when it's blowing back up the river.

----------


## Rushy

> Used to guide the Upper and the lower Mohaka in the mid eighties.


You could very well have taken me for a few rides in that time GA.

----------


## Gapped axe

Ha ha to true Rushy. I was that tall handsome guide that all the woman used to fall for, yeah right, only in my dreams. River Runners, Wet and Wild, Rafting Unlimited and The Rafting Company are all guys I did work for.

----------


## Rushy

Yep I have been with a couple of them. I will try and hook out some old photos at the weekend.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Bony shoaly rapids between Oamaru and McVicas Bridge, and hang on for your life below the Te Hoe confluence.  I used to run a oar frame below the main highway and get out at the Te Hoe junction. Used to guide the Upper and the lower Mohaka in the mid eighties. Lower Motu would of been a better bet for your hunting I would of thought. Wind can be an issue when it's blowing back up the river.


I would be very intrested in some info on the rafting the Motu GA. The Mohaka is great, I have always seemed to bring deer out of there but the water levels can be a bit low for a venison loaded raft and end up pushing the raft for half the trip. Something new would be great!

----------

